# Stadtplan in FH Mx erstellen



## PHeimann (30. April 2004)

Grüß Gott,
wir erstellen derzeit mit Freehand MX einen neuen Stadtplan. Dazu exportieren wir die Grundlagen (Grundstücksgrenzen, Topographie, Höhenlinien uvm.) aus AutoCAD mittels dxf und fügen diese über einen Hilfsrahmen in Freehand ein. Dort werden sie dann nachbearbeitet (z.B. Linien verbunden, Flächen gefüllt usw.). 
Wir arbeiten mit einem Pentium 4, 1.7 und 256 MB RAM.
Die Papiergröße in MX beträgt 130 x 150 cm.
Die Datei ist momentan ca. 9 MB groß und enthält ca. 32000 Objekte auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen. Unser Kartograph berichtet in letzter Zeit über vermehrt auftretende Fehlermeldungen bzw. Zeitverzögerungen beim Öffnen und beim Speichern. Wir versuchen nun herauszufinden, woran das liegt. 
Ist Freehand damit vielleicht überfordert?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einer solchen „großen“ Datei gemacht oder schon selbst ein solches Projekt in Angriff genommen?

Sind für Anregungen und Mitteilungen dankbar.

Grüße
Petra


----------



## typomane (30. April 2004)

*Speicher*

Ich habe selbst auch schon mit solchen Datenmengen beim Umwandeln von Stadtplaenen zu tun gehabt und beneide Euch nicht ...

Da ich nur raten kann, vermute ich, dass Ihr Windows benutzt.
Fuer Windows 2000 oder XP sind 256 MB absolut zu wenig!

Minimum sollten hier 512 MB oder - wenn er mal wieder guenstiger ist - 1 GB. Das hoert sich zwar leicht verrueckt an, hat aber bei mir geholfen.
Die Prozessorgeschwindigkeit ist zwar nett, aber hilft ueberhaupt nicht, wenn Windows die Daten dauernd auf die Festplatte auslagern muss!

Beispiel: 
Eine Datei, die ich auch einem 500MHz Rechner mit 256 MB nicht richtig bearbeiten konnte, war mit einem 233MHz Rechner mit knapp 400 MB zwar langsam, aber bearbeitbar 

Zu Windows noch ein zur Speicheroptimierung: Den virtuellen Auslagerungsspeicher auf eine feste Groesse setzen
Das ist zwar ein wenig heikel - insbesondere wenn die Festplatte kaum Resosurcen aufweist, erhoeht aber die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit zum Teil erheblich, da nun Windows nicht diese Datei immer wieder neu erweitern muss. Als eigene Faustregel verwende ich meistens die 1,5fache Groesse des installierten Arbeitsspeichers.
Und nocht ein Hinweis dazu: Die Auslagerungsdatei sollte moeglichst unfragmentiert sein. Zur Not die Auslagerungsdatei auf 0 setzen, WIndows neu starten, Defragmentierung der Platte durchfuehren, Auslagerungsdatei neu (mit festem Wert, d.h. Minimum = Maximum) anlegen.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## PHeimann (22. Juni 2004)

*Stadtplan mit Freehand Mx*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Hilfen, es hat auch eine Zeit lang funktioniert, aber jetzt stürzt Freehand wieder ab und zerstört dabei die Datei. 
Haben alle Service Packs und neuen Treiber installieren lassen, auch eine Aufrüstung auf 512 MB war ziemlich schnell möglich.
Aber jetzt scheint Freehand wieder an seine Grenzen zu stoßen. 
HILFE!  
Kann es denn möglich sein, daß das Programm mit sovielen Objekten(mittlerweile über 34000, darunter viele Linien mit etlichen Stützpunkten) seine liebe Not hat? 
Irgendeine Idee was man noch tun könnte, oder ist das Programm mit solch einer Anforderung überfordert?

Wir werden aber weiter alles versuchen, um doch noch einen ordentlichen Plan am Ende fertig zu haben.

Danke.
Petra


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juni 2004)

Es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an Freehand liegen, dass es mit solchen Datenmengen nicht mehr zurechtkommt. Habe davon auch schon einiges gehört/ gelesen.
Ein Tip, wie man eventuell dennoch weiterarbeiten kann. Gruppiere zusammenhängenden Elemente, dann müssen die Pfade nicht immer neu berechnet werden und somit kommt es nicht mehr zur Überbelastung.

Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Tip. Bei mir hat es sich jedenfalls positiv ausgewirkt, auch wenn ich keine 34.000 Objekte hatte 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## josDesign (24. Juni 2004)

Ahja, das kenn ich. Arbeite seitdem nicht mehr mit FH. Nur noch Illustrator - kom auch damit an mein gewünschtes Ziel.

Ich habe vor 1 Jahr auch einen Ortsplan neuzeichnen bzw. gestalten müssen. Aber ich hatte dann mit FH schon so viele Objekte - hat keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Mit Illustrator ist das halb so wild.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der FH MX langsamer als FH 9. Probiert mal eine ältere Version, falls vorhanden.


----------

